# Canon super zoom coming



## Eldar (Apr 1, 2015)

Canon, I take everything back. What a beauty. Wonder when it will be available and what they will charge for it ...


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL ;D


Ahhhh April...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2015)

at last!

a 600mm F2.8 lens that is easy to carry!


----------



## surapon (Apr 1, 2015)

Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. Eldar.
Yes, That " L " Lens For this 16-600 mm. F/ 2.8 and ON LY 1/2 POUND weight.
Well, The market Price = $ 12,000 to 15,000 US Dollars only----Yes, Sir, I will buy one for my EOS-M MK III.---Yes, Sir, I will dump my 600 mm., 800 mm. and 1200 mm. in a heart beat.
Happy April day and have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Besisika (Apr 1, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> at last!
> 
> a 600mm F2.8 lens that is easy to carry!


Finally, I have an excuse to buy a truck, a huge one.


----------



## candyman (Apr 1, 2015)

And so small..... : ......wait....and it can't do coffee? :-\ ;D


----------



## unfocused (Apr 1, 2015)

I was thinking about pre-ordering this and then I read the rumor that Canon may also announce a 14-800 version. Should I buy this or wait for the 14-800?


----------



## candyman (Apr 1, 2015)

unfocused said:


> I was thinking about pre-ordering this and then I read the rumor that Canon may also announce a 14-800 version. Should I buy this or wait for the 14-800?




You need to wait for the 11mm-800+built-in 1.4ext :


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good one Eldar.... ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2015)

Only f/2.8 - I'll pass.


----------



## TeT (Apr 1, 2015)

Thats Great.. On pure supposition alone; how big would that lens have to be?


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a pretty short box, so it must extend quite a bit when zoomed out ...


----------



## tpatana (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll have two please.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 1, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> That's a pretty short box, so it must extend quite a bit when zoomed out ...


I think you misjudge the picture, due to its very large printet letters. The box is almost square and it comes with a complimentary (oak) pallet. On the accessories list you'll find mule, sherpa and snowmobile as alternative transportation aids ...


----------



## JimKarczewski (Apr 1, 2015)

I found this photo with Shaq (7'1") standing next to the box... I might need a bigger Tripod.


----------



## moushu (Apr 1, 2015)

That is absolutely ridiculous!
Canon, what about consulting us customers?
I've looked through all my pictures and realised that 99% of them are taken at focal lengths between 45 and 50mm.
So give me what I want, a 45-50mm zoom - and if you could do it for less than 2 grand, I'll preorder now.

 by the way.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 1, 2015)

Meh, only 16mm, I'd buy it if it was 15mm.....another disappointment from Canon


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 1, 2015)

The second generation will have the flip-in 2X converter, so I'll hold out.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 1, 2015)

I guess canon has really perfected DO for this size


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 1, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Wonder when it will be available and what they will charge for it ...



One Miiiiiiiiillion Dollars


----------



## DRR (Apr 1, 2015)

Meh, I'll keep my primes.


----------



## 300D (Apr 1, 2015)

Canon could safely announce this now with no worries. With the time it would take to grow the Fluorite element in one of these lenses, it would be our great grandchildren who would be reviewing it anyway!

Although if it turned out to use Diffractive Optics, it would easily fit in a jacket pocket and weigh no more than a house sparrow.

Nice try Eldar.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 5, 2015)

Short as that box is, it must have the new prototype "telescoping ladder effect" lens in it ... compact to carry, but extends out closer to the target ... can't wait to try this one across Grand Canyon. No more magnifying with your feet.


----------

